# True Temper Dynamic Gold



## One Planer (Apr 18, 2012)

Specifically R300 and S300.

Would these shafts play significantly different or would the difference be so minute you wouldn't notice?

I don't believe there to be too much difference between the weight of the shafts (3g from memory) but I know there's more to it than that.

Any opinions appreciated :thup:


----------



## kid2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Iv hit both Gareth......And to be honest the only thing different for me was that i was able to keep the S300 straighter......I had a tendency to leave the ball to the left of most targets with the R300.
Still very arguable in a noticeable difference though....Just my own take though mind.


----------



## JT77 (Apr 18, 2012)

The r 300 will balloon more on quicker swing speeds I think. The softer shaft flex will generate more spin causing the increase in height.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm border line on swing speed, and can hit both. I went for r300 over the s because on days when I'm not swinging it well, I need a bit of help. I would have no qualms about buying either though. Most times makes no difference to me, and this is also what titleist have told me, not just my opinion.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a fairly slow swing (77mph) and I find I can't really get any distance from an S300 although they fly nice and straight. 

If you are more borderline you might be able to play equally well with both, just a queastion of which flight and feel you prefer. You might be able to get hold of an ex-demo MP 32 or similar with an S300 you can try.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 18, 2012)

I must have a very high swing speed as I hit my S300s very high as Philly169 can testify!

The 9 iron I hit on 17 must have joined the mile high club!


----------



## thecraw (Apr 19, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			I have a fairly slow swing (77mph) and I find I can't really get any distance from an S300 although they fly nice and straight. 

If you are more borderline you might be able to play equally well with both, just a queastion of which flight and feel you prefer. You might be able to get hold of an ex-demo MP 32 or similar with an S300 you can try.
		
Click to expand...

If you have a slow swing speed i'd suggest that even the R300 are wrong for you. They are a heavy shaft.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 19, 2012)

Craw, yes you are dead right. Mizuno DNA suggested light weight reg shafts such as DG XP R300 or KBS.

In fact I'm playing with set of MX25s with FST 115s which had been a custom fit for someone else and they are great. Wouldn't go back to a heavy weight shaft now.


----------

